# NEW 60 LITRE PET TANKS FROM KEG KING



## CKK (22/3/20)

KEG KING are pleased to announce that the new 60 litre PET tanks are now in production and that so far they have exceeded our expectations in terms of clarity and burst pressure. The patented CYPET process continues to deliver high quality PET vessels to add to our line of fermenters and Kegs. These vessels do not fall apart or blow up. 

Home Brewers now have the chance to do proper double batches in these 60 litre units at a very affordable price. Stay tuned for all the variants and specifications as we put these high quality vessels on the market.


----------



## squire79 (23/3/20)

CEO Keg King said:


> KEG KING are pleased to announce that the new 60 litre PET tanks are now in production and that so far they have exceeded our expectations in terms of clarity and burst pressure. The patented CYPET process continues to deliver high quality PET vessels to add to our line of fermenters and Kegs. These vessels do not fall apart or blow up.
> 
> Home Brewers now have the chance to do proper double batches in these 60 litre units at a very affordable price. Stay tuned for all the variants and specifications as we put these high quality vessels on the market.



looking good, is the lid and the valve the same as the smaller unit. have u guys got a price


----------



## Keg King (24/3/20)

Llds on these larger units are bigger. The stands are more robust. The price is not listed just yet but we're working all the details out and very close to bringing these to market.


----------



## CKK (21/5/20)

squire79 said:


> looking good, is the lid and the valve the same as the smaller unit. have u guys got a price


The Covid thing has slowed things a bit but I reckon we have them next month. Have to go and work on the price now.


----------



## soreba (21/5/20)

Are these 60L to the brim or is there some headspace on that aswell? I assume there wont be head space for 60L batch fermenting but looking at all options before i look more into stainless. The Fermzilla is annoying me with the 55L capacity, the last third keg gets just over half full.


----------



## CKK (21/5/20)

soreba said:


> Are these 60L to the brim or is there some headspace on that aswell? I assume there wont be head space for 60L batch fermenting but looking at all options before i look more into stainless. The Fermzilla is annoying me with the 55L capacity, the last third keg gets just over half full.


They are 60 litres to the brim.


----------



## CKK (11/8/20)

squire79 said:


> looking good, is the lid and the valve the same as the smaller unit. have u guys got a price


Price should be on the Web now and they are in stock.


----------



## Reg Holt (11/8/20)

Curious to know if the little 12 v Thermenter King can cool and heat 55 litres of wort, would certainly save getting a fridge to fit it into.
,


----------



## CKK (11/8/20)

Reg Holt said:


> Curious to know if the little 12 v Thermenter King can cool and heat 55 litres of wort, would certainly save getting a fridge to fit it into.
> ,


Depends on the ambient conditions but the Max version I think will be able to do it. We will be testing those next month with real 60 litre tanks and jackets and then I can update on that.


----------



## Reg Holt (11/8/20)

I like the idea of being able to put something away after fermentation has finished, better than having to get a large fridge taking up space, thats the appeal when space is at a premium.


----------



## malt and barley blues (12/8/20)

Reg Holt said:


> I like the idea of being able to put something away after fermentation has finished, better than having to get a large fridge taking up space, thats the appeal when space is at a premium.


Also means your wife can't use it.


----------



## malt and barley blues (12/8/20)

Reg Holt said:


> I like the idea of being able to put something away after fermentation has finished, better than having to get a large fridge taking up space, thats the appeal when space is at a premium.


Also means your wife can't use it.


----------



## Ballaratguy (13/8/20)

CEO Keg King said:


> Depends on the ambient conditions but the Max version I think will be able to do it. We will be testing those next month with real 60 litre tanks and jackets and then I can update on that.


I’ve been looking on the keg king website and doing google searcher for the Thermenter King but nothing comes up
Are these in available yet?
I’d love to get further details on them if possible


----------



## Nullnvoid (13/8/20)

Try Fermenter King?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/8/20)

One of these in the picture is a Fermenter King the other is a Thermenter King 




Will did mention that they were almost ready for release in another thread.


----------



## Ballaratguy (13/8/20)

wide eyed and legless said:


> One of these in the picture is a Fermenter King the other is a Thermenter King
> View attachment 118760
> 
> Will did mention that they were almost ready for release in another thread.


That’s what I’m looking for. Looks awesome if it will do what I think it will (heat and cool)
Love to know the expected cost


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/8/20)

Ballaratguy said:


> That’s what I’m looking for. Looks awesome if it will do what I think it will (heat and cool)
> Love to know the expected cost


Yes,heats and cools, depends what you want it for, there is another version coming out I think its called the maxi, the little 12 volt (pictured) all Will has said is under $300, so I would guess between $250 and $299.


----------



## CKK (13/8/20)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Yes,heats and cools, depends what you want it for, there is another version coming out I think its called the maxi, the little 12 volt (pictured) all Will has said is under $300, so I would guess between $250 and $299.


Should have some more news on this shortly.


----------



## Keg King (24/8/20)

Maybe some of you have not seen the new videos that show how the Fermenter King gen 3 units work. So here is the one for the Big snubby


----------



## CKK (26/8/20)

And here is the one for the 60 litre gen 3 King Max


----------



## Ballaratguy (27/8/20)

Keg King said:


> Maybe some of you have not seen the new videos that show how the Fermenter King gen 3 units work. So here is the one for the Big snubby



Looks great. One problem with it on your web site, someone did a cut and paste from the G3 page and didn’t proof read it before posting it.


----------



## Ballaratguy (28/8/20)

Ballaratguy said:


> Looks great. One problem with it on your web site, someone did a cut and paste from the G3 page and didn’t proof read it before posting it.


Sorry it was the 60Lt snub nose that I was looking at with the G3 info in it
Would it be possible to integrate their new top from the 60 Lt snub into the 35 Lt snub fermenter?


----------



## kadmium (28/8/20)

Ballaratguy said:


> Sorry it was the 60Lt snub nose that I was looking at with the G3 info in it
> Would it be possible to integrate their new top from the 60 Lt snub into the 35 Lt snub fermenter?


Already done. The new G3 lids with thermowells are coming in the next few weeks for the 35L snub, I have one on order.


----------



## me14 (5/6/21)

CEO Keg King said:


> Should have some more news on this shortly.


Any updates on the Thermenter King's?


----------



## Thor (26/7/21)

me14 said:


> Any updates on the Thermenter King's?


Had a look on the website but couldnt find anything. Incase I missed it, are these in stock?


----------

